# Any guys with a nervous bladder..?



## 21810 (Nov 10, 2005)

This is a wierd (and slightly IBS un-related) query that's been on my mind for a bit.A friend of mine says he suffers from "nervous bladder". I looked on the web for this, but can't find anything related: he says he can't pee with anyone watching. It just won't happen.Thing is, I'm exactly the same. Due to IBS-D, I used cubicles at school (10 years ago!) so often that I never needed to use urinals; I guess I got out of practice. This wasn't really a problem as school or college.However, it is a problem when I'm out drinking. I find imodium makes me pee quite a bit, and if I've had a few pints I spend quite a long time - in the queue for a cubicle! I've avoided one toilet-related problem, and created another!!I was at a concert earlier this year where the cubicle queues were huge and I had to use the urinals. It's wierd - I just CAN'T go when there's people around. I stand there and force so hard it feels like my eyes are going to pop, and still nothing happens; meanwhile I've drank a few pints of beer, and feel like my bladder is about to burst...Does anyone else here have a similar issue, and is there anything that can be done..? I'm guessing it's all psychological, but my previous experiences with counsellors etc. over different issues haven't had very successful results.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Well retaining urin is a part of the cause of IBS or pelvic sensitivity in my theory.As you see in my signature,one organ can "stress" the other one.For the public peeing,i think it is mostly prudiness.







You need to let the flow goes and it's a mind-body thing.Remember that the other guy is NOT looking at your tail.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Apparently there was an article in the newspapers here about it and they said the best way to get rid of peeing prudiness is to urinate in public.







I find it interesting the way you describe that "nervous bladder".However i don't think it is the bladder who take care of let goes the flow.I wonder what it could be.One last thing,if you hate peeing,then stop drinking beer!


----------

